# Not really a Flex thing, but...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

...
https://www.wnd.com/2018/09/amazon-patents-worker-in-cage-system/?cat_orig=money

Sounds like something McDonnell Douglas was doing back in the DC-8 days. Cept no cage.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow sounds so futuristic


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Picture it. A robot with a claw, and a human in a cage. Roflmao. 

Sky net.


----------

